# F3 Black Mice Photos



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

My F3 Black mice are growing up. I do have a buck and a doe, so will be breeding them back together when they mature (only 3 1/2 weeks right now). The buck (right) is not as nice as the doe (left) in color. But he has some features I prefer. Hopefully, I won't have too many problems getting a darker black out of them. I never get enough bucks in my litters (usually only 1-2).





































Ami (my 5 year old) and the baby doe:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I forget. . . Didn't you mention something about having umbrous in your blacks? Or was that in another line?


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I have two black lines, one is Umbrous and one is Extreme. These are F3s bred from the extreme line but an outcross from an Extreme carrier to a Self Black to improve the heads on the mice. Neither of these two mice are Extreme OR Umbrous. They are just Self Blacks (the doe is possibly an extreme carrier, though).


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I love the last picture. Great!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> I love the last picture. Great!


Thank you! I'm trying to get the mice as black as her eyes. LOL And if I could just teach them to read as well as she does...


----------

